# Buffet finally finished!



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Hallelujah, I have finally finished my most complicated endeavour yet. Plenty of blood, sweat and swears went into this one, but it's worth it to see it finally in place.

I have a lot of build pictures for the whole progress is anyone really wants to see them. If you do, let me know and I'll begin uploading with descriptions of what I was up to.

I'm pleased to report that the warp in the door I was having issues with has actually come right. I clamped it in a more closed position for a few days and it helped, then along with another coat of poly on both sides it seems to have come right. The battens are in just to help keep things aligned and less inclined to warp, although I actually think it'll be pretty stable.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

And a shot with the table that inspired the matching buffet


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

Beautiful piece of furniture. Wonderfully executed.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicely done, Steve - good job!

David


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Very nice pieces!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Has a very retro look. Love it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice job Steve. All the lines are nice and even. Did you laminate all the boards together? Just curious as I know how hard it is to get a good fit when you do end to end.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow very nice


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Great job lining up the drawers and making them fit. Never could do that.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Exceptional work - your perseverance is what made this all happen. Skills are acquired along the way...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice. The QC inspector in the fourth photo seems to approve as well.

Charley


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Very nice job Steve. All the lines are nice and even. Did you laminate all the boards together? Just curious as I know how hard it is to get a good fit when you do end to end.


Hi Chuck, no, as with the table I've used matching glue-lam sheets from Bunnings (local big box store), so it's Beech and Tasmanian Oak, and looks the same as the table (just thinner for most of it).
Had to re-do some of it due to warping after unwrapping, as according to the label the sheets come from Romania, and at the time didn't like the humidity change. 
That would be a lot of laminating, and I don't feel quite at that skill level yet!


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

CharleyL said:


> Very nice. The QC inspector in the fourth photo seems to approve as well.
> 
> Charley


Hahaha! Thanks Charley. I can tell you the inspector has watched this project from the start...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

1fizgig said:


> Hahaha! Thanks Charley. I can tell you the inspector has watched this project from the start...


LOL, maybe he thinks you are building him an apartment.. Your shop sure is clean........Good job and it came out well after all.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

AWESOME...! ! ! Excellent attention to detail...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

That would have a hefty price tag on it at a high end furniture store....... I give it a wow.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the more I look at your work the better I like it...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I like it a lot , as it has the look I like . Way above my pay grade though . Great job


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

All of the above, Steve!
Those doors ain't never gonna warp!!! 

I really like those innovative drawer/door pulls.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow Steve, that is really beautiful, good fix on the door warp and those reinforcements are gonna help keep it that way.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

What they all said Steve, it brilliant.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Beautiful job Steve.Matches your table perfectly also. Hope I can make furniture like those one day. Maybe when I get my new table saw?? James.jj777746.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent job Steve


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

That is a great looking piece. Great job


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Looks fantastic Steve. Matches the table very well.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Steve,

Great looking pieces of furniture. 

Frank


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

I've never seen one done that way. Very nice.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya done a damn fine job on that one Steve!!!! Well done.....


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Thank you all for the encouragement and praise, it is appreciated. I'm glad I can share and I hope it brings inspiration to get out there and try these things. I am because of all of you.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ya know...
this blows your beginner/amateur status out of the water...


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Great job.


----------



## M00sie1945 (Jan 19, 2020)

1 fizgig, Nice looking piece. You do good work. Is that a local Australian wood? Paul


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

No money can buy this custom furniture, well done. Congratulations.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

M00sie1945 said:


> 1 fizgig, Nice looking piece. You do good work. Is that a local Australian wood? Paul


Hi Paul, thank you.

Most of the wood is beech, imported in pre-laminated sheets from Romania. What you can't see much of is the Tasmanian Oak components, that's local wood.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

1fizgig said:


> Hi Paul, thank you.
> 
> Most of the wood is beech, imported in pre-laminated sheets from Romania. What you can't see much of is the Tasmanian Oak components, that's local wood.


Tasmanian Oak...
is that similar to red, live, water or white oak???...
how is it to work w/???...


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

*mamukakho*

Hello Dear Woodworker. Very nice work. I like finger joint panels and furniture made from this. Best Regards from Georgia (Country)!


----------



## dayzman (Nov 29, 2009)

Beautiful. I wish I could achieve perfection close to that! I seem to have developed the attitude, well that is close enough. But this is inspiring.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> Tasmanian Oak...
> is that similar to red, live, water or white oak???...
> how is it to work w/???...


Stick to be honest I don't know, as I've not yet gotten the chance to work with those.
Possibly red, if I recall something Chuck posted when I built the table.

It's okay to work with, can have a tendency to splinter if you don't take care when cutting.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Excellent job and like mentioned already, it goes great with the table.


----------

